

YC Meetup in SF next week? - aditya

I'm a New York based Rails hacker in town to talk to a bunch of startups and to check out the scene in SF/Mountain View and was wondering if like minded folks wanted to get together for a meetup next week (I'm there between 2/20 - 2/27)<p>I'm completely new to the west coast so ideas on where and when would be greatly appreciated! A bar or some equally social setting should work.
======
ezmobius
You're more then welcome to stop by the Engine Yard offices if you wanted to.
We will be having a hack night on tuesday ~8:30pm. We're located at 82 South
Park St.

